
Laptops, phones, and other devices banned from flights after Boeing 787 fires? - sorich87
http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/19/british-airways-may-be-banning-laptops-phones-and-other-lithium-ion-battery-devices-after-boeing-787-fires/#FFQh8Qobbqj0y8oa.99
======
_delirium
See discussion of the headline's inaccuracy in the other submission:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5086720>

